# N Gauge DCC



## cockney132 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Gang

I thinking of selling my G gauge trains as i wish to have an indoor layout. Interested in DCC. Any sources of info. of N gauge DCC, cost controllers, engines, etc. Setup, etc for a couple of loops, plus switching yard. I have seen nice steam engines on eBay etc. for around $50, how much does all the DCC receivers add to the engine. Can you get switches that can be controlled by DCC?


----------

